# Ideas for re-using your old shoes or boots.



## bicycle (Dec 16, 2011)

So its pretty stupid to just throw your old shoes or boots away when you have new ones, right?
What do you do with them? what ways you re-use or recycle them?
I am curious to the possible many ways to reuse them. Please tell me about your ideas.

Today I have made armor plates for my new boots from my old shoes.





shoe project von cycloctopus auf Flickr

o I had these good shoes from a brand called ''Rieker''.
Nice leather shoes which were warm too. After having them almost a year the sole was almost gone and I had to glue these shoes like once or twice a week for the last two months.
When it rained I got wet feet instantly which is really a bummer if you have to ride your bike all day in order to make cash.
So I finally made the decision to buy new boots as the used boots I had found somewhere where cold as fuck too.
In order to not waste the old shoes I have made extra armor plates for the new ones. This will keep rain, snow and other shit more out of my shoes.
They didnt turn out as nice as I wanted but for a first try its ok I guess.
The decoration is made with a white paint marker and the symbol with the arrows is based upon the symbol of chaos or the chaosphere.
I am going to use the old rubber soles to build slippers for the summer out of them.
So what do you think? Looks ok or really like shit? xD


----------



## Jawline (Dec 16, 2011)

I think they look badass, that or youre really good at taking pictures


----------



## dartagnan (Dec 16, 2011)

I used to burn through those all black converse so every time i needed a new pair i would patch my pants with the old fabric. its already double layered and really strong. and gives you rad little holes to hook things to. i think you can see some in my avatar


----------



## wildboy860 (Dec 24, 2011)

you can take old steel toes and gorrilla glue them on to non steel toed boots. it give you an extra kick if you have to whoop some ass and the steel from the steel toes wont make your feet as cold cuase they're isulated with the boot material.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 24, 2011)

cloudsreflectthesun said:


> Today I have made armor plates for my new boots from my old shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think? Looks ok or really like shit? xD


Meine Deutscher freund: excellent way to not entirely throw away good leather.
btw: shame they are putting such good leather with such a cheap sole for them to last <year, or you are you just a trampin' son of a you know what?


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 24, 2011)

flower pots....to set next to yer toilet planter in the front yard........it's a Delaware thing


----------



## Earth (Dec 25, 2011)

I know this is kinda outta place here, but I just come back from a midnight walk with me dog maybe 30 minutes ago, checking out the Christmas lights, etc........ so we went up a road we normally don't since it's a steep dead end. Finally saw where the beautiful Charlene lives. Even more impressive: how she (?) used 100's of tires - as in auto tires - to make a level area in her front yard, which was then filled in. Outta sight, and before you ask... yesh I am sober tonight......
So, there is a use for everything....

(*by the way, in reference to the comment above, I have his and her toilets mounted along side my old broken down c-10 truck, and yes, they do work, as long as there is rain to fill the tanks...)


----------



## bryanpaul (Dec 25, 2011)

Earth said:


> (*by the way, in reference to the comment above, I have his and her toilets mounted along side my old broken down c-10 truck, and yes, they do work, as long as there is rain to fill the tanks...)


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 25, 2011)

Leave the front tied, completely remove the sole, and split the back seam. Punch some holes in both sides of the rear seam, every 1/2 inch or so. Lace the backs, and use them as simple spats to save your new shoes. What you did was a bit fancier, and really, spats arent really useful unless you are doing industry or factory work (welding and angle grinding have cost me quite a few pairs of shoes).
Not quite as fancy as yours, but really practical/simple/free if you need them.


----------



## bicycle (Dec 26, 2011)

That is a good idea!
Mine is fancier but yours is more robust.
I will keep that one in mind, thanks for sharing dude!


----------

